
What's New in Houdini 17 [video] - neilpanchal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIcUW9QFMLE
======
neilpanchal
Also, Houdini 18 sneak peek here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpDxWuBN3N4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpDxWuBN3N4)

